# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Post a picture of an unconventional colour scheme/finish

## jazzman13

We all love a good sunburst, but I must admit, my eyes are often drawn to less conventional stain work on a mandolin.

Not sure if this type of thread has already been started, but I've had a search and couldn't find anything, so have at it if you will.
Sunburst owners are welcome to contribute too - especially if it's a particularly fine or unusual specimen...

I'll kick things off with this Alvarez (I like how the stain brings out the wood grain)

----------


## lauri Girouard

What a great topic.   I hope it gets more posts with pictures.

I like the stain on that Alvarez.  I'll bet in person the yellow brown shines like spun gold.     I wonder what the back looks like?

My absolute favorite unconventional color scheme has always been Dale Ludewig's blues.   I think it is spectacular.   I stained my first mandolin blue because of this one.

----------

LM_in_KY, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## Leroy

I re-fretted my cedar top mandola and had to do a complete refinish because of some damage I did to the neck. I decided to try a different burst look for the top. The pictures don't do it justice. It's quite pretty in person.

----------


## fatt-dad

Let's see if this link works. . .

Here's a gray mandolin built by Dave Cohen.  He can tell more of the details, but somehow there was some steel wool that sat in some chemical to make some nectar that turned the wood gray.  I just know the results.  Here it is, I guess you have to click on the link:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...5&d=1331779568

f-d

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Eye Candy section gone wild...

----------

Bluejay, 

Jim Garber, 

Marc Ferry, 

Steve Hinde, 

Timothy S

----------


## Marty Jacobson

How about some green ones? Dale Ludewig's, James Condino's, John Monteleone's (in that order).

Source: http://jazzmando.com/new/archives/001619.shtml


Source: http://jazzmando.com/james_condino.shtml


Posted by Paul H. from this thread: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...683-Monteleone

----------

Jim Nollman, 

little george

----------


## Jim Garber

Purple Silver Angel (from another thread)

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## Bill Clements

Wow, the green colors are awesome.  Must be the MSU Spartan in me!

----------


## JEStanek

I've played the Greeny while visiting it's current owner this summer.  It is ridiculously pretty, which is funny becaause Dale made it for himself and it has a couple of flaws (I liken them to beauty marks).  Ted has the blue JazzMando bases expertly covered with Rigels.

We would have  serious omission if we didn't show some of Bill Busman's fantastic creations. Granted they have non-traditional shapes as well.


Jamie

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Salmon!

----------

Bluejay, 

lauri Girouard

----------


## mtucker

Malibu sunset .... J. Monteleone.

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## JEStanek

Brentrup V6 at the bottom of this page.

Or the Pink Ivory Eclipse number 2 Hans made for his wife here


Jamie

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## jazzman13

Phew! There are some rippers out there!
Here are another couple - admittedly pinched from the "Post a picture of your backside" thread, and at the risk of turning this into the maple show, I think worth mentioning in just about any thread where pictures are involved...

----------


## PseudoCelt

I've always liked Rigel's atomic red finish (photo from R & F Charle).

Patrick

----------


## JEStanek

Weber has done many non-tradtional colors as well. A non-traditional mandolin I still remember fondly is the Rigel Killer Bee.


Jamie

----------

Charles E., 

lauri Girouard

----------


## LM_in_KY

> My absolute favorite unconventional color scheme has always been Dale Ludewig's blues.   I think it is spectacular.   I stained my first mandolin blue because of this one.




I _--NEED--_ this mando ! :Crying:

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## buckhorn

just plain white...............

----------


## lauri Girouard

These are all really great.     Keep 'em coming.

Buckhorn,  that is a riot.

Has anyone ever seen an F all solid white that was bound?  I'd like to see how that looks.  I just did Ed's electric tenor in white and really like the vibrance of it.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

This is #52 and is known as "Shira Blue"

----------

lauri Girouard, 

LM_in_KY

----------


## JEStanek

Lauri, look at Butch's white mandolin on this page. 

Another one he owned is this beauty!


Jamie

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## PseudoCelt

Barry Kratzer did a whiteface F-style a couple of years ago.  The back/sides aren't white though.

Patrick

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## lauri Girouard

The inlay on Butch's mando is wild.    I googled it and checked out more photos of it.   One can purchase it for $25K.  I saw it up for sale.   

Barry's  top is  what I had in mind.   I am not sure if it is off white / cream due to the finish?   It is hard to tell from the photo but it is really sharp looking.   

If I do one in the future, I would probably have to use water based lacquer or nitro to be sure it stayed on the white side.   Shiny white with black binding, I can see it now.

----------


## JeffD

For a while (and maybe still, I don't know) the Weber Aspen II was available on a worn out denim color. It was stunning.

----------


## j. condino

Here is another "greenie" from about 1999.... :Wink: 

j.
www.condino.com
new website coming in ten days!!!!

----------

JEStanek, 

lauri Girouard

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I agree with Lauri - Dale's 'Bluebursts' are totally awesome !!!.The purple Silver Angel is another show stopper - purple ! - who'd have thought that would look so cool. For me,one 'naturally' unconventional (wood wise) mandolin, is this Cocobolo mandolin made by Robb Brophy who makes the 'Elkhorn' mandolins.I can't imagine any 'applied' colour scheme matching the awesome wood that Robb used in this one,
                      Ivan :Disbelief:

----------

Bluejay, 

GarY Nava, 

Jim Nollman, 

lauri Girouard, 

Timothy S

----------


## Pete Jenner

> I agree with Lauri - Dale's 'Bluebursts' are totally awesome !!!.The purple Silver Angel is another show stopper - purple ! - who'd have thought that would look so cool. For me,one 'naturally' unconventional (wood wise) mandolin, is this Cocobolo mandolin made by Robb Brophy who makes the 'Elkhorn' mandolins.I can't imagine any 'applied' colour scheme matching the awesome wood that Robb used in this one


If memory serves me correctly, that Cocobolo made him quite ill.

----------


## Pete Jenner

> How about some green ones? Dale Ludewig's, James Condino's, John Monteleone's (in that order).


There is something about the green of that Dale Ludwig mandolin that I find really compelling and attractive. Maybe I'm just strange. ...maybe?

----------


## Jim Nollman

how's the cocobolo sound?

----------


## LM_in_KY

> This is #52 and is known as "Shira Blue"


Absolutely stunning.

----------


## SternART

I once had a 'Malibu Sunset' Monteleone Radio Flyer A model........and wish I still had it,
that was indeed a very nice mandolin.  Photo is from John Monteleone's workbench.

----------


## MANNDOLINS

Here are some wilder ones from Mann land...
reverse blue burst

choral reef 

grasshopper burst

----------

Jan Viljoen

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Peter* - Yes,Robb hard a hard time coping with the toxic dust from the Cocobolo.I think he's put that species on the back burner for now,
                    Ivan

----------


## Pete Jenner

> *Peter* - Yes,Robb hard a hard time coping with the toxic dust from the Cocobolo.I think he's put that species on the back burner for now,
>                     Ivan


Probably a good idea Ivan. Pity though, it sounded great.

----------


## Jeff Budz

Freaking awesome thread!  I can't understand why there are so many Sunburst F5s out there, most every maker mostly makes them.  Why is there so little variety in the mandolin world?  Why do mandolin players all want to play the same looking instrument?  This thread gives me a warm fuzzy..

----------

lauri Girouard, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## David Houchens

I can't find any pictures of the top, but heres the back of one the buyer wanted orange.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Martin you need to post a good shot of your wine colored Celtic mandolin (the one in your avatar). I really like that color and it inspired me to shoot one with a similar color. Here is mine. I like the color on Martin's better.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Thank you all for your kind appreciation for my willingness to go into "other" colors.
Speaking of orange, or should I say Pumpkiny, here's a shot of the back of one I did a few years ago.  It's an Emory Lester model, so the front is all jet black.

----------

Carleton Page, 

JEStanek, 

lauri Girouard, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## blauserk

Anyone for Pelham Blue?

----------

lauri Girouard, 

Patrick Madden

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Ok Bill, here you go... Yeah, I need to revisit this finish. I like it a lot.

----------


## trevor

I've been lusting after that Radio Flyer A for years. Here's a couple of mine. First the aforementioned Bussmann melon.







And my Brentrup Eclipse V8.

----------

Bluejay, 

Jan Viljoen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

This one drew a lot of players last week at IBMA -



Steve

----------

Bluejay, 

little george, 

Steve-o

----------


## JeffD

Remember these??

----------

Jan Viljoen

----------


## lauri Girouard

> Remember these??



Sort of but not sure where I saw them.  Did I see those on ebay a while bacK?   Interesting Beadazzled headstock.   Too funny.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, this one is my favorite!!!




> This one drew a lot of players last week at IBMA -
> 
> 
> 
> Steve

----------


## Bluejay

What about the Gibson 'skunkburst' ??  Could someone post a picture of that one. I really liked it. I agree that there could be more variety in finishes.

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

Here`s one I did a while back...

Although it doesn`t show up on the image, the top`s a rather nice flame maple faded orange to red before the decal work was added.
This was a really fun project with the design work being done totally by email - I sent the outline drawing, the customer populated the outline with the comic book style graphics and emailed the design back and the result was divided into useable chunks, printed onto decal paper and applied......still one of my favourite projects  :Wink:

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

Here`s one I did a while back...

Although it doesn`t show up on the image, the top`s a rather nice flame maple faded orange to red before the decal work was added.
This was a really fun project with the design work being done totally by email - I sent the outline drawing, the customer populated the outline with the comic book style graphics and emailed the design back and the result was divided into useable chunks, printed onto decal paper and applied......still one of my favourite projects  :Wink:

----------


## Chinn

Where'd that bridge come from Pete? Stunning e-mando!

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

> Where'd that bridge come from Pete? Stunning e-mando!


Cheap Tune-O-Matic for bushes, screws and saddles then the actual bridge is drilled and carved from 1/2" X 1/4" brass bar stock (polished and nickel plated in a home made plating tank made from a 1/2 gallon plastic bucket)!!! I`m a big fan of DIY  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Keith Erickson

Yeppers!!!   I can't say enough about this mandolin..... Dale hit it out of the ball park with it's craftsmanship, tone, volume, Pumpkin back and sides with the Black Top to boot.  If you think this pic is nice, you should see it in person.  I'm very luck to play this very mandolin each and every day   :Cool: 






> Thank you all for your kind appreciation for my willingness to go into "other" colors.
> Speaking of orange, or should I say Pumpkiny, here's a shot of the back of one I did a few years ago.  It's an Emory Lester model, so the front is all jet black.

----------


## Steve Hinde

The eye candy photo doesn't do the real color justice. So here it is in the daylight.

Steve Hinde

Hindecustominstruments.com

----------

JEStanek, 

lauri Girouard, 

little george

----------


## Marty Jacobson

More proof that green is a great color for mandolins! Thanks, Steve.

----------


## Dobe

Interesting quilt :    
Guess that would be the "Sunset" burst.

----------

George R. Lane

----------


## j. condino

Nice "sunsetburst"!

Here is another green one from about 10 years ago that I've never posted before.

j.
www.condino.com
new website coming next week!

----------

JEStanek, 

Jim Garber, 

lauri Girouard, 

Steve Hinde

----------


## Marty Jacobson

That's crazy, James. GOOD crazy. Is it a guitarron? With flying Kasha bracing?

----------


## j. condino

That's just your basic old school Condino D-18; the new ones area a lot less traditional than this one and a bit more modern... :Wink: 

j.
www.condino.com
new website coming next week

----------


## Max Girouard

> That's just your basic old school Condino D-18; the new ones area a lot less traditional than this one and a bit more modern...
> 
> j.
> www.condino.com
> new website coming next week


Wow James, looking forward to seeing the "less traditional and more modern" versions!

----------


## SternART

With those side ports......critters could live in there!

----------


## Dale Ludewig

I think it's pretty cool.  That neck better be firmly attached or the body's going to slide right out of there.   :Smile:

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, love that green mando!!!

James, that is one cool guitar!!!

----------


## Mandolinshockandawe

I've had the Cricket from James Condino spend about a year at my house.  And I have a Ford Highland Green Beltona

----------

JEStanek, 

Jim Garber, 

little george

----------


## rb3868

> More proof that green is a great color for mandolins! Thanks, Steve.


Between the two Steves, I'm convinced that even avocado green and goldenrod linoleum from the 70s could translate well into mandolin colours

----------

JEStanek

----------


## lauri Girouard

I want to keep this thread alive.   I'm just finishing up this one below.  Inspired by beautiful auroras, it will be part of our Northern Lights series.  It is fun to do something a bit different.   With that,  I have seen a few unusual color schemes lately...  Bernabe  and Vernon H lets see your stuff!

----------

Ben Cooper, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Vernon Hughes

----------


## lauri Girouard

Just having some fun .....

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## Vernon Hughes

What a great thread. I'll post pics of mine after the drying,buffing and hardware phase in a couple weeks.

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## Ben Cooper

> I want to keep this thread alive.   I'm just finishing up this one below.  Inspired by beautiful auroras, it will be part of our Northern Lights series.  It is fun to do something a bit different.   With that,  I have seen a few unusual color schemes lately...  Bernabe  and Vernon H lets see your stuff!


Looks AWESOME Lauri!  Wow!!

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## rb3868

Lauri - I _LOVE_ that color.  Made me want to go snorkeling for some reason.  then I read the description and see that too.  Now I want to go swimming in a thermal pool in Iceland

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## JEStanek

I was just editing the photos my daughter took at Camden's Adventure Aquarium and I thought you had the mandolin in a shark tank at first!  Great color, Lauri!

Jamie

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## Jan Viljoen

I want to show you blokes my Red Devil. I have an old picture, but then I changed it later to a rail humbucker, which I bought for $3 (I bought 3 for $10).  
Very few used mando's come on the market here, so I had to jump for it. 

I bought this used mando as a black A type for about $5, but it lacked a bridge and tailpiece.  
I had a Hippo tusk that a game farmer gave me about 20 years ago and we cut it up for points and a heelcap. We inserted a mahogany wood block inside like a jazz guitar. 

I imported F tuners, pots, caps, a bridge and tailpiece, and my friend did a cave man inlay in mop on the headstock. 
I slapped it with red glitter paint and  voila!! 
Jethro Burns must be smiling.  

On the right is a lap steel I built out of African rosewood and African blackwood.  
I have posted a picture of me playing the Devil elsewhere. 



 :Smile:

----------


## lenf12

Very cool Jan!!! Please tell me that the chair is not covered with real leopard skins  :Disbelief: 

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------

Jan Viljoen

----------


## Misty Stanley-Jones

I don't know if a goldrush counts as unconventional. It's more butterscotch than blonde.

----------

sgrexa

----------


## sgrexa

Love that Goldrush, lack of fingerboard extension is right up my alley!

Sean

----------


## thistle3585

I'm probably more unconventional than I am conventional but you have to be when making electrics.

----------

JEStanek

----------

